# Deer sightings



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone else having as bad luck as I am? Not really seeing the deer moving. The last couple of weekends they seemed to be moving at night. I have seen about 20 deer while driving to where I hunt in the morning and all of them have been in open fields. Hopefully this cold front will get them moving.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been seeing them in the bean fields as early as 6:00 pm, and still there at 7:00 am.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

hope they are in the bean fields about 6 tongiht because I'll be right on the edge!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ive hunted 8 evenings since the first day and I've seen 12 deer, all does. I took a little walk around my stand and found some older rubs from september I suppose and 2 new rubs that were very fresh. In august and september I saw some pretty good bucks using the field, 1 perticular 8 point probably would score 130-140. so I know they're around, I'll catch up with them in november.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen more deer this year than I did almost all of last year. I think I was up to 19 since the 1st day of bow season. Only a couple bucks. One freakin monster, that made me almost pass out. I found where this guy has been living. 13 rubs in a 50 yard radius. I was going to take some dig pics & post them on here.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm also having a hard time finding acorns, the lack of acorns and lack of deer sightings probably coincide. Anyone else not finding the acorns?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

i talked to a bunch of bow hunters in Pennsylvania last week and they said they haven't seen an acorn in 4 days.
I have no idea whats up.
ski


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

The only days i've been out i had to switch locations from my normal spot before I really started to see the deer...It was just a hunch and i saw a lot more and they were all a lot closer.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw 3 does across the road from my house , leaving for work , about 3:45 a.m. on tuesday, -yesterday morning, just down c.r. 28 from the mill, I saw another group of 3 does right along the edge of the road- they must be active/moving during the warm nights this week - I need to go to the family farm in baltzley valley and talk to the wifes' uncle to see if he's seen any big bucks yet this year- time to get the inline out and tune her up !!!! gun season in less than 45 days !!!!

'Rude Dog


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

hey chopic

the woods that i hunt is nothing but a blanket of acorns, bot red and white are falling everywhere. this rain and colder wheather may get them dropping better in your area if they are still up in the trees...good luck everyone.....tony


----------

